# Chemical engineer from germany



## Daniel_ (Jan 27, 2015)

Hello everybody,

after we applied for a partner visa in May (and already cleared the heatlh and police checks) we will take care about our occupational future.
I'm a 33 years old chemical engineer from Germany with 17 years of professional expirience.

Should I acknowledge my apprenticeship (engineers of Australia?)?
What are the advantages / disadvantages if I do it?
Do I need a IELTS? If yes, should I do it in Germany or in Australia?

I'm grateful for any help and / or advice.

Thanks a lot in advance,
Daniel


----------

